# Battery concern about Lenovo Yoga 2 Pro



## buzzi (Oct 6, 2016)

Hi all! I am going to buy it since I need a big and definite display, and this device fits my case, and I can get it for about 260 €.
I read about Lenovo's bloatware and poor software optimization (kitkat 4.4), I hope its Lollipop update (no marshmallow) lightens things a bit. I am going to use for light applications (pdfs and the like).

My biggest worry is: since this tablet is from october 2014, could its battery performance be reduced (or worst, drained) after two years in a warehouse or who knows where? it'd leave me with a brand new battery that needs to be replaced.
Or could it be manifactured more recently?
Any opinion is really appreciated!


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 17, 2016)

buzzi said:


> My biggest worry is: since this tablet is from october 2014, could its battery performance be reduced (or worst, drained) after two years in a warehouse or who knows where? it'd leave me with a brand new battery that needs to be replaced.
> Or could it be manufactured more recently?



make sure if you Purchase it    the Receipt /bill of sale States that The Full Warranty is From Date of Sale if Necessary have Vendor Confirm this in Writing prior to Purchase

Pay by Credit Card for Further Legal protection


----------



## kn00tcn (Oct 17, 2016)

that doesnt look like a deal at all...

also, light applications means stop caring about what people say, i am able to use a tablet notoriously known for not enough memory (dell 3840, x86 64bit resulting in 315mb available or less at all times) with the only downside being lack of more intense multitasking (switching between game & browser) or browser crashing due to heavy sites or multiple tabs


----------



## Komshija (Oct 17, 2016)

Battery could drain completely within two years. It isn't a problem, since new batteries will form their real capacity after approx. 10 draining/charging sessions. Even after 2-3 charges you should see improvements considering battery autonomy.

Upgrading software isn't always the best solution. I know a bunch of phones that preformed worse on android 5.0 than on their native 4.4.X. Android 5.1 brings some improvements, but 5.0 (and 5.0.X) have many bugs.


----------



## KainXS (Oct 17, 2016)

buzzi said:


> Hi all! I am going to buy it since I need a big and definite display, and this device fits my case, and I can get it for about 260 €.
> I read about Lenovo's bloatware and poor software optimization (kitkat 4.4), I hope its Lollipop update (no marshmallow) lightens things a bit. I am going to use for light applications (pdfs and the like).
> 
> My biggest worry is: since this tablet is from october 2014, could its battery performance be reduced (or worst, drained) after two years in a warehouse or who knows where? it'd leave me with a brand new battery that needs to be replaced.
> ...



The battery could be dead from sitting in a warehouse for that long or it could be drained since we don't know if they charged them regularly.(some sellers do this if its used) The battery is also not easy to change and you pretty much have to disassemble the entire tablet to get to it but you can replace it.

Lenovo makes tablets with good build quality and hardware but like Komshija said Upgrading isn't always the best solution. I will tell you firsthand, I have a S8-50F which was software built on the same platform the 1380l(Yoga Tablet 2 Pro) and after lenovo updated that to lollipop they ruined it for me. I wouldn't even touch it until I got it downgraded back to 4.4 because of the destroyed battery life and all the bugs lollipop brought that lenovo did not fix and still has not fixed which is a chore on intel devices because of droidboot.

For the uses you say its fine though, the Z3745 CPU is still decent even now but the GPU is on the weak side but that does not matter for light applications.

If you buy it I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## buzzi (Oct 20, 2016)

thank you guys for replies! I asked about warranty and it's 6 months for battery (it means you are covered against battery drains within 6 months), and 24 months for remaining issues.
Anyway, I didn't buy it in time and now they sell it for 360 €

Odds are I'll look for some chromebook with 360-degree hinge, samsung's new one looks nice (more expensive, but surely better price perfomance), and in the field of 12" there is more choice than tablets, too.


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 20, 2016)

buzzi said:


> thank you guys for replies! I asked about warranty and it's 6 months for battery



Not Sure where you from BUT
they the supplier if They are Selling it NEW  ( with no price reduction because its old Stock and Reduced /Restricted Warranty ) are Still Obliged to give FULL YEAR WARRANTY
So By Missing it you have Probably done yourself a Favour.

By Replying to you with a Reduced warranty on Battery indicates to me that they have no confidence in the Product ( As well as Removing some of your potential Consumer Rights).

THANKS for the Update


----------



## buzzi (Oct 20, 2016)

I am from Italy! Here the same "dual warranty" applies with smartphones (afaik samsung ones but maybe also other brands, whilst apple has different policy), whatever the store where you buy it.


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 20, 2016)

buzzi said:


> I am from Italy! Here the same "dual warranty" applies with smartphones (afaik samsung ones but maybe also other brands, whilst apple has different policy), whatever the store where you buy it.



Slightly off topic  AND NOT APPLE BASHING
Italy (consumer laws dept and the EU ) took Apple to Court Regarding their Warranty policy 
Judgment Was found against Apple and APPLE was held to the EU minimum Warranty and not its own Warranty Terms (which was less ).
Company's Trading in the EU can Offer Greater Warranty than the EU Minimum But All Warranty's MUST MEET EU Minimum Requirement


----------



## buzzi (Oct 20, 2016)

I didn't know it.
fun fact, this is what namely motorola, do not cover in their warranty (same reported in my moto g warranty manual purchased in Italy):





and this goes against battery warranty applied in here

EDIT: samsung reports (says batteries are consumables and so covered by 12 months):





for consumer electronic equipment we have "seller warranty" which is 24 month valid along with "brand/producer warranty"


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 20, 2016)

EU View is Warranty Applies After Sale not After Manufacture 
So Battery is Expected (legally to last the warranty period  from Date of Sale )

Just Takes some one to take them to court to sort it out   (legal Precedent already Set in law)


----------



## buzzi (Oct 20, 2016)

...so what they stated in picture above is crap?


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 20, 2016)

simple answer is Yes
like apple they rely on consumers lack of information/stupidity and reluctance to take consumer protection action
If challenged they would fold/concede they  Made " unintentional Errors and roll out the Apology Wagon with its 3 wheels "

Probably would not get to court  it probably be an Out of Court settlement


----------



## buzzi (Oct 20, 2016)

I wonder how long  will it take for lawsuit (and possible settlement)?


----------

